# RLD Hobbies KCS USA Hopper car



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well received my 2 KCS 4 bay covered hopper cars from Robbie at RLD hobbies today. Very nice job done by USA Trains on these cars, Fit and finish is really nice and Robbie did a great job in picking this paint scheme to do as a custom run. Well over a hundred have been sold already, only 200 were made so if your interested better buy quick, i dont think they will last.










Now that these cars are done and out of the way,Lets look at doing a custom run of these rare cars, very cool


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I sure do see who rates.







Mine not here yet. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yours has further to go.







keep on the look out for UPS.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is one hot looking model











Oh the UPS gal is nice too


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we know why Nick buys so much stuff.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And why he gets such good service.







My UPS person not like that. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Feb 2010 03:03 PM 
And why he gets such good service.







My UPS person not like that. Later RJD 






Service with a Smile.........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

She was smiling? Did not get that far! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If my UPS driver looked like that I'd get stuff delivered every day. Maybe twice a day.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Was at RLD yesterday , the covered hopper looks even better in person , and , the drop dead beautiful C&EI E8 diesel is real work of art . The photos at the RLD website really do not show just how great the C&EI paint job is . RLD really has some great limited runs locos and rolling stock available .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got my KCS hopper Thurs and one fine looking car. Only 6 more to go for my grain train.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 27 Feb 2010 12:43 PM 















What can Brown do for you ??????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like more than you could handle. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 06 Mar 2010 10:17 AM 
Was at RLD yesterday , the covered hopper looks even better in person , and , the drop dead beautiful C&EI E8 diesel is real work of art . The photos at the RLD website really do not show just how great the C&EI paint job is . RLD really has some great limited runs locos and rolling stock available . Dennis.. Do you have a link to see the photos of the C&ET engs?? and maybe some look at RLD limited runs?? I seem to run in to a brick wall on there site. I can trun video cam around to see the stock in the store but not any details of the stuff you are talking about on RLD link.. Or maybe i'm in the worng link.. Maybe its just my puter. It old like me... laf....


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Please try this link , and as I said , the pics do NOT do them justice , in person they are really outstanding . 

http://rldhobbies.com/limitedcustomruns.aspx


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice car


----------

